# Abu dhabi to dubai



## itanitarek (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi

I am looking for renting a car and driver from abu dhabi to dubai on daily basis. Is there any company that offers this service?

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

itanitarek said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for renting a car and driver from abu dhabi to dubai on daily basis. Is there any company that offers this service?
> 
> ...


Careem


----------



## itanitarek (Jun 5, 2016)

Careem will cost alot, i'm looking for a monthly contract


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

itanitarek said:


> Careem will cost alot, i'm looking for a monthly contract
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You asked for "any company" - maybe you should have asked for "any cheap company"
Look on Dubizzle - I am sure you will find plenty of cheap drivers there.


----------

